# استفسار ضرورى



## mahm00ud (1 يناير 2015)

انا دلوقتى المفروض بوزع مواسير لنظام co2 لاكتر من سيستم يعنى معايا نظام 
1cylinder each 45 kg
3cylinder each 45 kg
5cylinder each 45 kg
7cylinder each 45 kg
9cylinder each 45 kg
احسب اقطار المواسير ازاى ال بتدى للنوزل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (5 يناير 2015)

راجع الكود nfpa 12


----------

